

Investing in a cleaner, more accountable web with spider.io - rahimnathwani
http://doubleclickadvertisers.blogspot.com/2014/02/investing-in-cleaner-more-accountable.html

======
rahimnathwani
[http://seekingalpha.com/news/1584203-google-buys-click-
fraud...](http://seekingalpha.com/news/1584203-google-buys-click-fraud-
prevention-startup)

